# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  annullamento F24 on line

## nana'

Ho inviato un F24 mediante fisconline dell'agenzia delle entrate ed e' ancora in fase di elaborazione.
qualcuno sa come si procede all'annullamento del modello, prima che venga accettato?
Premetto che ho cercato, invano, di chiamare il call center dell'agenzia delle entrate ed in piu' c'e' una funzione sul sito dell'agenzia che permette l'annullamento di tali documenti ma solo fino all'anno 2007.

----------


## swami

> Ho inviato un F24 mediante fisconline dell'agenzia delle entrate ed e' ancora in fase di elaborazione.
> qualcuno sa come si procede all'annullamento del modello, prima che venga accettato?
> Premetto che ho cercato, invano, di chiamare il call center dell'agenzia delle entrate ed in piu' c'e' una funzione sul sito dell'agenzia che permette l'annullamento di tali documenti ma solo fino all'anno 2007.

  per annullarlo ti serve il numero di protocollo ed il progressivo del F24 che nel tuo caso dovrebbe essere 000001 ... io uso entratel ma la procedura dovrebbe essere simile  :Wink:  ... cerchi annulla documenti e compili i campi  :Wink: , senza ansia! che tanto puoi annullare anche il giorno prima della scadenza  :Wink:

----------


## swami

> ed in piu' c'e' una funzione sul sito dell'agenzia che permette l'annullamento di tali documenti ma solo fino all'anno 2007.

  questo nn lo capisco, ma nn usando fiscoonline nn conosco esattamente la procedura  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Contabile

Ho cancellato il post di prima perch&#233; non avevo letto che era stato inviato con FISCONLINE. In effetti nan&#224; ha ragione non c'&#232; la possibilit&#224; di annullare gli invii come modulistica anno 2008.
Devi necesariamente chiedere al call center. Nemmeno sul sito dell'Agenzia sono riuscito a trovare nulla.

----------


## nana'

Grazie Ci Provo Subito!

----------

